# grafik von spielen verbessern



## petermafai (2. August 2011)

hi, vorweg erstmal ich kenne mich mit pc nicht so gut aus sprich fachbegriffe sind mir fremd. also jetzt zur meiner frage:

Ich möchte wie im titel schon benannt meine grafik in spielen verbessern. Muss ich nur meine grafikkarte dafür austauschen oder auch andere sachen? 
Hier die Leistungen von meinen PC: 

Betriebssystem: Win 7 home premuim 64-Bit-Version
Systemmodell: ipower g3610
bios: Default system bios
Prozessor: intel(r) Core(tm) i5 cpu   750 @2.67ghz (4cpus), durchschnittlich 2.7ghz
Auslagerunsdatei: 2130 mb verwendet , 10138mb verfügbar
Directx- version: directx 11

 jetzt die grakka:
name:nvidia gefore gtx 260
dac-typ: Inegrated ramdac
gesamtspeicher ca.: 4071mb
Anzeigemodus: 1920 x 1080 (32bit)(59hz)

Hoffe das ihr damit was anfangen kann. wäre sehr freundlich wenn ihr antworten würdet.
MFG petermafai


----------



## smooth1980 (2. August 2011)

Es gibt verschiedene Bildverbesserungen im Spielmenu einzustellen ( Antialiasing, Anisotropischer Filter ) du kannst diese aber auch in deinem Grafiktreiber festlegen ( rechtsklick auf den Desktop und NVIDIA Systemsteuerung wählen ). Dann bieten viele Modder optional noch sogenannte Textur Packs für moddingfreundliche Spiele an , manchmal sogar die Hersteller der Spiele selber ( siehe Dragon Age 2 als Beispiel ). Du solltest mit diesen Optionen einfach einmal probieren um zu lernen was sie bewirken . Sollten noch Fragen offen sein dann frag einfach hier nach Ich werde versuchen bestmögliche verständliche Antworten zu liefern !

MFG Smooth1980

Edit : installiere einmal das GPU Temp Gadget von hier : OrbLog 
Und behalte auch die Temperaturen deiner Grafikkarte damit im Blick , einfach nach ner Zeit spielen mal Alt+Tabulator drücken um kurz zum Desktop zu gehen und die Temp im Gadget zu überwachen ! Denn die GTX260 kann sehr schnell sehr heiß werden . Das weiß Ich da ein Kumpel von mir die gleiche Grafikkarte verwendet !

Edit: Welche Spiele willst du denn grafisch verbessern ? Dann kann Ich dir auch deine Frage beantworten obs ne neue Graka sein muss oder ob die 260er noch reicht !


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2011)

Ja, es hängt halt davon ab, um welche SPiele es geht. Es st so: "verbessern" kannst Du die Grafik immer im optionsmenü, da kannst Du bei den meisten Spielen so was wie niedrige, mittlere, hohe und oft auch "maximal" oder "Ultra" Detaileinstellungen wählen. Die besseren brauchen dann natürlich mehr Leistung als die niedrigeren. EINSTELLEN kannst Du diese Grafikmodi auch mit Deiner jetzigen Grafikkarte - aber ob das Spiel dann noch flüssig läuft, hängt dann vom Spiel ab. Daher solltest Du mal die Spiele nennen.

Denn wenn das Spiel einfach nur was älter ist, dann ist es oft einfach nur so, dass es nicht mehr besser geht. Die Spiele werden ja so hergestellt, dass sie mit einer zum zeitpunkt des Relaese "normalen" Grafikkarte zumindest mit mittleren oder hohen Details noch gut laufen, das Texturen und 3D-Objekte sind dann natürlich nicht sio aufwendig wie bei aktuellen Spielen. 

Und dann gibt es auch noch einige Spiele, bei denen man sogenannten Mods runterladen kann - das sind "Modifikationen" des originalspiels, sei es eine neue Story, mehr gegenstände, neue Personen im Spiel oder auch eine Verbesserung der Grafik.


----------

